# Window installation cost only.



## AtlanticWBConst.

We can't give you an accurate estimate over the internet. It's like asking us to guess your weight.
There are too many variables. 

1.) Height of walls.
2.) Access to areas.
3.) Kinds of trim: exterior and interior.
4.) Type of siding.
5.) Drywall or plaster modifications.
6.) Paintwork.
7.) Stain work.
8.) Debris disposal.
Etc, Etc, Etc.

No experienced contractor is going to quote you a cost over the internet. It could be $300.00, it could cost $2300.00+, for one window...dependant on the situation and amount of work involved....


----------



## buletbob

AtlanticWB, Your on the money with your post, well put!, 
But what I arrived from his post was that he was trying to state removing the stops & sashes , leaving the frame and trim intact, then installing the unit. (replacement windows ) and capping the exterior trim with alum. 
Do you agree! I myself try to stay away from these type of installs, the window companies here on the Island charge 45.00 -65.00 a window to install. I can't compete with them. 
What I don't understand is whats the sense of having an insulated window and not filling the sash weight pockets with insulation. which is what I do . I loose many of windows jobs because of this. YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET.


----------



## Changeling

buletbob said:


> AtlanticWB, Your on the money with your post, well put!,
> But what I arrived from his post was that he was trying to state removing the stops & sashes , leaving the frame and trim intact, then installing the unit. (replacement windows ) and capping the exterior trim with alum.
> Do you agree! I myself try to stay away from these type of installs, the window companies here on the Island charge 45.00 -65.00 a window to install. I can't compete with them.
> What I don't understand is whats the sense of having an insulated window and not filling the sash weight pockets with insulation. which is what I do . I loose many of windows jobs because of this. YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET.


 Buletbob thats exactly what I'm talking about (replacement windows). I want a excellent installation with foam insulation put in around the windows and the trim wrapped correctly. I thought that this would be "understood" by someone who takes the time to come to a forum and try and get the necessary information to perform the task by people who are supposed to be experts. I do not mean a home depot, get rich quick idiot, or anyone who does not have references. I don't mind "paying for what I get" but I DON'T LIKE PAYING FOR WHAT I DON'T GET!

AtlanticWBConst. To answer some of your questions:

All DH's are 31" X 54" from top of sash to bottom of sash.
2 of the Dh windows can be walked right up to, waist to shoulder level.
3 are about 7 feet from the ground to base of window, nothing in the way any.
The Bay/bow window (original window) can be walked right up to, shoulders would be about middle of window, size is 9' (108") x 55".
Aluminum siding.
Trim, If new trim necessary on inside I would supply and do all painting.
Any outside wood trim I want wrapped in aluminum. 
Debris would be the installers responsibility to dispose of.

If the windows are measured correctly by the installer and he knows what he is doing there shouldn't be any drywall or other problems whatsoever. The Simonton windows are built to the sizes that the installer supplies so he is supposed to know how to measure.

I did not ask for an accurate estimate, I asked for a estimate. I don't want to start calling installers till I have a decent estimate cost, that would make me a fool and I don't consider myself one.
Without a honest estimate I would be at the mercy of the people who come out to give me there "final" estimate witch I would use from the person I decide to go with to buy the windows for that installer. I'm doing it this way because I can get the windows cheaper than any installer.

Now can someone please give me a reasonable estimate a lot closer than somewhere between " $300 and $2300.00+ per window" in the Frederick Maryland area.

Due to health problems I can't do it myself. I did install a "Certainteed brand" window (correctly) in my kitchen (replacement window) the total installation including caulking and foam insulation (low pressure) took me about 1.5 hours and this was the first time. If I was able to do it now it would take about a hour. It is NOT rocket science but does take an honest person willing to do an excellent job at an honest price for me or anyone else.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Changeling said:


> ......I want a excellent installation with foam insulation put in around the windows and the trim wrapped correctly.
> .....All DH's are 31" X 54" from top of sash to bottom of sash.
> 2 of the Dh windows can be walked right up to, waist to shoulder level.
> 3 are about 7 feet from the ground to base of window, nothing in the way any.
> The Bay/bow window (original window) can be walked right up to, shoulders would be about middle of window, size is 9' (108") x 55".
> Aluminum siding.
> Trim, If new trim necessary on inside I would supply and do all painting.
> Any outside wood trim I want wrapped in aluminum.
> Debris would be the installers responsibility to dispose of.
> ....I did not ask for an accurate estimate, I asked for a estimate.


Our "Ballpark" pricing, for such a job in New England:

DH Replacement Windows (with old-window disposal) & fill visible cavities with foam: $135.00 to $175.00 each. Historic/Older homes: $200.00 - $350.00 each (Fill sash-weight pockets with foam). More detail = More cost.

Wrap DH windows in aluminum: $50.00 - $75.00 each, based on the detail of the existing casings/matching contours of the existing details. More detail = More cost.

Trim inside of DH window: $75.00 to $100.00 per window - labor (casing, stops, stool, apron) More detail = More cost.

Bow Window: ? $ ? - Does it include a roof structure with the window? Does it require additional support framing?
Bay/Bow window: $1000.00 to $1500.00 +
Roof structures: $500.00 +/-
More detail = More cost.
Example (onsite roof fabrication, not yet shingled):


----------



## MacRoadie

Changeling said:


> "I thought that this would be "understood" by someone who takes the time to come to a forum and try and get the necessary information to perform the task by people who are supposed to be experts. I do not mean a home depot, get rich quick idiot, or anyone who does not have references. I don't mind "paying for what I get" but I DON'T LIKE PAYING FOR WHAT I DON'T GET!"
> 
> "If the windows are measured correctly by the installer and he knows what he is doing there shouldn't be any drywall or other problems whatsoever."
> 
> "The Simonton windows are built to the sizes that the installer supplies so he is supposed to know how to measure."
> 
> "I did not ask for an accurate estimate, I asked for a estimate."
> 
> "I don't want to start calling installers till I have a decent estimate cost, that would make me a fool and I don't consider myself one."
> 
> "Now can someone please give me a reasonable estimate a lot closer than somewhere between " $300 and $2300.00+ per window" in the Frederick Maryland area."
> 
> "Due to health problems I can't do it myself. I did install a "Certainteed brand" window (correctly) in my kitchen (replacement window) the total installation including caulking and foam insulation (low pressure) took me about 1.5 hours and this was the first time. If I was able to do it now it would take about a hour. It is NOT rocket science but does take an honest person willing to do an excellent job at an honest price for me or anyone else."


Pleasant fellow...


----------



## Changeling

*AtlanticWBConst. Thanks for the reply, but your pricing is absolutely ridiculously high. No one in there right mind is going to give anyone that kind of money for installing a replacement DH window. Your pricing on doing something as you go like filling a weight hole with foam, additional $100 for wrapping trim, 135 to $175.00 for sticking it in a hole, with a wide open caveat for more money is a joke.
When someone asks you how much to install a window why can't you be honest enough to give a flat price for doing it correctly instead of juggling numbers in there face with a wide open caveat to stuff your pocket with more bucks. 
Don't bother answering any of my posts or replys, I'm only interested in honest people making a honest price. Now you just go right ahead and blow off all the steam you want at me because you are trying to justify 1.5 hours work at the most with stupid price analogies. I feel sorry for your customers.

*


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Changeling said:


> *AtlanticWBConst. Thanks for the reply, but your pricing is absolutely ridiculously high. No one in there right mind is going to give anyone that kind of money for installing a replacement DH window. Your pricing on doing something as you go like filling a weight hole with foam, additional $100 for wrapping trim, 135 to $175.00 for sticking it in a hole, with a wide open caveat for more money is a joke.*
> *When someone asks you how much to install a window why can't you be honest enough to give a flat price for doing it correctly instead of juggling numbers in there face with a wide open caveat to stuff your pocket with more bucks. *
> *Don't bother answering any of my posts or replys, I'm only interested in honest people making a honest price. Now you just go right ahead and blow off all the steam you want at me because you are trying to justify 1.5 hours work at the most with stupid price analogies. I feel sorry for your customers.*


There is no need to feel sorry for our customers. 

Our customers are extremely happy with our work. We do not advertise, all our business is word of mouth, it is high quality. Our pricing reflects top quality, installation and service, by a registered, licensed, & properly insured company with 25 years experience. We do not need to compete with _"Joe's Odd Jobs"_ pricing, nor do we wish to.
Incidentally, you have stated your self, that you do not know anything about costs and pricing....That is why you are posting your questions. So, I do not understand why you suddenly & forcefully, decide to come off as a self-perceived expert on such.
To tell you the truth, I could honestly care less about your demeaning opinions. What you think, and what thousands of happy customers think, are no comparison.

I must say, I am surprised at your mean-spirited response. You make a post, you get some honest answers, then, you go off being mean and complacent. So, I take the time, and I do something that I never do, and I list actual numbers (which included installation materials) to try and answer your questions, and you "blow up", and very rudely insult me. :huh:?


FYI:
Here are Pella Windows 2008 install prices (labor). These are what they pay unlicensed installers (Note, that these prices are below what licensed GC's are charging for selling and installing windows on their own jobs):

DH replacement: $90.00 Does not include Stops and sills.
DH replacement with stops and sills: $150.00
Full frame replacements: $175.00
Historic Install: $200.00

Full frame NC windows: $300.00
Single Window: $325.00
Bay Window: $900.00
4 unit Bow: $950.00
5 unit Bow: $1000.00
Bow/Bay Roof install: $325.00 

Wrap windows or doors: $50.00
Wrap existing Bays and Bows: $200.00
Replace interior trim: $75.00
Replace Exterior Trim: $75.00

All those costs I listed are what they pay for LABOR only, materials expenses are paid on top of that. Installers submit their expenses for materials separately and are reimbursed weekly. If you add that up, their prices are not that far from the "ballpark" prices I listed (to answer your question)... and Pella (like all window manufactures, also makes additional profit on each window sale. I am not "knocking" Pella at all, I am listing these prices as examples/comparisons)


BTW - Best wishes on your "lowest-cost" endeavors.

- I feel sorry, a deep sadness ..... for your home....


----------



## mikey48

Up in the NW many companies install sliders with no nailing fin or wrap. Just pull out the old window (collapse the frame), slide in the new, screw the window through the frames and caulk outside and inside. They will do that for for about $150-$175 each. Makes it real difficult to do it correctly and make money and compete.


----------



## krankykitty

*Fair money for good work...*

Changeling...

I hate to be the one to tell you this... but you are about to make one of the biggest mistakes people make with replacement windows. You will spend all that money on the windows... and then shoot yourself in the foot when it comes to getting them installed.

And if you do this, then I am not sure why you are even bothering with the new windows at all.

Because, guess what? A new Energy Star replacement window, particularly the cheap method that you slide into an existing frame, can be just a drafty, and end up leaking just as much, as your old single pane windows, if it is not installed correctly.

You are not going to recoup the investment in those windows from energy savings anyway, but I bet it sure would be nice not to have the drafts... probably the reason you are having them replaced...

Unless it is a question of how your old windows LOOK...

Which considering your overall attitude in these posts, is probably a result of you being too cheap to do the needed maint and repair on your wooden windows... which will actually last a lifetime... IF you do the needed work.

You get what you pay for. And if you don't like the honest answers you get about the cost of PROFESSIONAL work, why post here at all?

Good luck with your windows.


----------



## cfm48

Changeling --- The professionals (who responded) know what they are talking about. Believe me, I know.


----------



## PKHI

Changeling said:


> *AtlanticWBConst. Thanks for the reply, but your pricing is absolutely ridiculously high. No one in there right mind is going to give anyone that kind of money for installing a replacement DH window. Your pricing on doing something as you go like filling a weight hole with foam, additional $100 for wrapping trim, 135 to $175.00 for sticking it in a hole, with a wide open caveat for more money is a joke.
> When someone asks you how much to install a window why can't you be honest enough to give a flat price for doing it correctly instead of juggling numbers in there face with a wide open caveat to stuff your pocket with more bucks.
> Don't bother answering any of my posts or replys, I'm only interested in honest people making a honest price. Now you just go right ahead and blow off all the steam you want at me because you are trying to justify 1.5 hours work at the most with stupid price analogies. I feel sorry for your customers.
> 
> *


WOW, glad I didnt bother to respond, I charge more than Atlantic


----------



## buckyboy

It's a shame people don't understand pricing, I'm a paint contractor licensed and insured and when you quote someone a price they look at you like you have 2 heads. Consider the contractor who has to pay insurance, workmens comp, license fees, gas to moblize everyday, get the products to the job site and remove the debris. Of course a jack legger can do it cheaper or the homeowner can also, but who are you gonna go after when the job is done and there is a problem? Try and find the scab that did the work after he has your money or blame yourself, I always stay away from customers that say they can do it cheaper themselves and never budge on my estimates. Only I know what my true overhead is and what my profit margin is to stay in business.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

The reality is, that you can always find someone to do any job cheaper. Just go down to your local bar around 2:00 in the afternoon....


----------



## MacRoadie

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> The reality is, that you can always find someone to do any job cheaper. Just go down to your local bar around 2:00 in the afternoon....


 
Or Home Depot / Lowes


----------



## Jay123

Changeling said:


> *AtlanticWBConst. Thanks for the reply, but your pricing is absolutely ridiculously high. No one in there right mind is going to give anyone that kind of money for installing a replacement DH window. Your pricing on doing something as you go like filling a weight hole with foam, additional $100 for wrapping trim, 135 to $175.00 for sticking it in a hole, with a wide open caveat for more money is a joke.
> When someone asks you how much to install a window why can't you be honest enough to give a flat price for doing it correctly instead of juggling numbers in there face with a wide open caveat to stuff your pocket with more bucks.
> Don't bother answering any of my posts or replys, I'm only interested in honest people making a honest price. Now you just go right ahead and blow off all the steam you want at me because you are trying to justify 1.5 hours work at the most with stupid price analogies. I feel sorry for your customers.
> 
> *



:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Jay123

I think you'll find what you're looking for on craigslist....just be aware that you will have to supply the beer...:yes:.

J


----------



## MacRoadie

Jay123 said:


> I think you'll find what you're looking for on craigslist....just be aware that you will have to supply the beer...:yes:.
> 
> J


 
And the tools, and the transporation from the halfway house, and....


----------



## Allison1888

*windows pricing*

I don't want to tread into this mess, except to say that our contractor was watching the large McMansion being built next door and noted that all the windows were installed in one day. Perhaps the home owner thought that was great and speedy, but our contractor couldn't believe all the things they didn't do -- like checking to see if the windows were level and plumb. 

(Their gutter guys were equally as speed -- the gutters leaked all winter and caused ice damning!) 

Anyway, quality installation is important -- so always consider that with any attempts to be cost conscious!


----------

